# Steve Jobs resigns



## 5495 (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's an article on this.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

He is sick and my deepest sympathies are with him and his family.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

The man who made Apple resigned today.


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

I sure hope Mr. Jobs' health is ok. He's been battling some nasty stuff


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Todd Russell said:


> I sure hope Mr. Jobs' health is ok. He's been battling some nasty stuff


I hope so, too.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/24/us-apple-idUSTRE77N82K20110824


----------



## Anne Kinsey (Aug 23, 2011)

I would guess this is not good news for his health.  He doesn't seem like the type to resign unless he has to.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

That's a real shame. I don't like all of his business practices, but I wish him nothing but the best, and his health problems are just a shame.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> That's a real shame. I don't like all of his business practices, but I wish him nothing but the best, and his health problems are just a shame.


What you said.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder if he's had a hand in making the last few decisions, if he's this sick...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> That's a real shame. I don't like all of his business practices, but I wish him nothing but the best, and his health problems are just a shame.


Same. I loathe a lot of his business practices, but wish him nothing the best in terms of his health etc.

I doubt his resignation will change anything with their business practices either since his successor was hand picked and groomed for the job. Plus they're making money hand over fist so it works for them even if their walled garden stuff annoys power user types. So they have no real reason to change.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> if their walled garden stuff annoys power user types.


Sounds like a plus to me.  

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> For the uninitiated <myself> who's been planning to change from PC to Mac but has been too chicken to do so, what does this mean? The actual configuration of their computers...their business practices...or what?


Nothing to do with Mac, just talking the iOS for iPhone and iPad.

Without jailbreaking (i.e. hacking the device) Apple is pretty controlling in how users can use the device they bought, and pretty controlling of those who develop apps for their platform.

The only place you can get Apps is the Apple App store. And they're pretty controlling of what apps they approve for sale, pretty rough on developers in terms of taking 30% of any content that is sold within an App (so none of the e-book apps other than Apple's iBooks have in-app purchasing now, you just have to shop in a web browser) etc.

And the OS is very locked down. There's no user accessible file system, so no hooking up to a PC or Mac and simply dragging and dropping files and folders. You have to either use iTunes to get things on and off the iPad/iPhone, or cloud programs like Dropbox. Further annoyances like only being able to attach one file per e-mail (as you have to open the app associated with the file, and use a button in their to send it to the e-mail program--rather than just open a new e-mail and attach files as you would on PC or Mac).

That's what people mean by the "walled" garden. The iPhone and iPad are very simple to use, but that's because they're very locked down and inflexible in how they can be used. So it can be frustrating for people who are used to working on computers and working with file systems and customizing things etc.

I don't mean to be overly negative. I really like my iPad 2 as a media consumption device (reading things, watching videos, playing games, listening to music etc.)--which is what it's intended for. It just gets to be a hassle when I try to use it more for some work purposed where I need to move files around, or e-mail multiple files to one person etc. Ideally I'd like a tablet that could do all the media consumption stuff and also fit some of my work flow a bit better and be a bit more open and customizable. Other's don't want to do anything but the media consumption, and thus don't have these gripes. Just depends on what you want your tablet to be.

For me I like it, but have a lot of gripes so I'm keeping my options open and trying not to buy many paid apps so I don't feel locked down to the platform. I'm really interested to see how Microsoft's ambitions with Windows 8 pan out since they're trying to make it an OS that works across PCs, Tablets and Phones.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No problem.  And again, none of that stuff is really relevant to Macs.

I'll always be a PC person myself as some of the software I have to use for work is only on Windows, and I don't see the point of buying a Mac and running Windows on it personally.   Plus I'm just kind of set in my ways and don't have the patience for the learning curve of switching to a different computer platform.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> He is sick and my deepest sympathies are with him and his family.


Yes, I agree. I Hope he is okay.


----------

